# Running with IBS



## runningfromtheruns (Jun 23, 2003)

Hello Everyone,I wanted to see if anyone else experiences issues with diarrhea when trying to do cardio? I find that I can only run for a maximum of 12 minutes before I have to run to the bathroom, and at that point it is normally an emergency situation. I want to avoid taking Immodium or any other type of medication. I do cardio at least 3 times a week, so taking something like Immodium 3 days a week does not strike me as a healthy way to deal with this. I would love to be able to go for a longer run, but my bowels can't seem to handle it. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to combat this? This seems to be t opic that is not frequently discusses, I've been googling this for hours, been on a ton of forums and can't seem to find a lot of information about this. Any help would be much appreciated.Thank you!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I have read that as much as 1/3 of long distance runners without IBS get diarrhea.If you won't take Imodium most other medications are not likely to be something you would be willing to take, especially as a lot of them are daily medications, not just before an event thing. Imodium will work just before an event, but a lot of the other ones you have to take every day for them to help.Calcium Carbonate does seem to help some people control diarrhea but that is a take with every meal thing rather than just before you go for a run, so I'm not sure that is acceptable either, and don't know how much it helps with runners diarrhea.Some IBS-D types do better on a low carb diet which also would need to be an all the time thing more than just right before a run so also may not be something you want to do.Imodium really isn't that unhealthy, but I understand a lot of people do not want to use any pharmaceuticals of any kind.Some of the ideas for healthy people may be worth looking into.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/runners-diarrhea/AN00376http://www.time-to-run.com/doctor/runnerstrots.htm


----------



## conrad (Apr 1, 2002)

It all depends how fast you're running and the intensity. I know if I just walk fast on the treadmill usually there are no problems but when I run and the adrenalin get going I start to feel uneasy and the urgency to go starts up... I would think adrenalin and serotonin levels start to play up and thats when it hits you.Try slowing down to see where exactly is your breaking point... or I would suggest to take a very small dose of .5 clonazepam and see what happens.I know it's a muscle relaxant but it might help you.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Simply walking is too fast for me!!!!!


----------



## runningfromtheruns (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Does anyone have any tips on training with regards to IBS and running? I would like to build up endurance, but find it difficult when I have to end my run early every time to use the washroom.


----------



## John25 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lyndin said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. Does anyone have any tips on training with regards to IBS and running? I would like to build up endurance, but find it difficult when I have to end my run early every time to use the washroom.


Thats interesting that happens to you, b.c my IBS-D urgency will go away as soon as I am actively exercising. I will have great urgency about 40 minutes after I stop, however.


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

John25 said:


> Thats interesting that happens to you, b.c my IBS-D urgency will go away as soon as I am actively exercising. I will have great urgency about 40 minutes after I stop, however.


This is very interesting because I also feel much better after I get a good walk or slow jog in. Maybe you can do your run and go back to it to build endurance or to trick your body and say "hey, we're not stopping even if you want to stop, we're going right back to it" I'm not sure how long your attacks last but if its brief I would just go back at it..but I'm not doctor so.. but good luck. And as someone who has just started doing some running I really hope this isn't something that I encounter. Keep your head up!!!


----------



## DesperateinTX (Oct 19, 2017)

This is my main issue with my IBS-D. When I run especially but also sometimes during other high impact cardio, I have leakage because my movements are so watery that I can't tell that anything is coming out (sorry for the graphic image). I'm training for a half marathon in two weeks and my last two have been progressively worse (the last one I stopped at two port-a-potties during the race just in case). During this training cycle, I have to get up at least 30-45 min before I start running to try to "wait it out" and even then wear a pad and hope it's enough. You would think that two weeks out from my third half I would be excited/nervous about the race and not scared to death of having an humiliating accident in front of my friends/family and a bunch of strangers. Any suggestions? I take Immodium every day and when I have an especially bad attack, it can take up to 6-8 to control it and the next morning I still have the same problems. I've been to a GI and had all the tests and he said it's all normal and just said that I have "IBS" and gave me prescriptions that didn't work so I stopped taking them. Does anybody have anything that can at least get me through the races? I've got some Heather's Acacia fiber ordered that I saw somewhere helps some people.


----------

